# Full Frontal Flogging From Florida's Friendliest F*ing F.O.G.'s!!!



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I just returned from a mini-vacation down in South Florida. Before I left, I had been speaking with Carlos (Blueface) via PM and mentioned that my wife and I would be down there. Carlos invited us to stop by LJ's, a local B&M where some guys from Club Stogie get together every Saturday and hang out!

Boy!! Was I glad I did!!

As soon as I walked through the door, I was greeted by Al (HarryCulo) who hit me with this....

not shown - Punch Royal Selection #11 - enjoyed in the company of these fine Gorillas









Next, Al introduced me to Ron (Ron1Y) who handed me this this little bag of goodies....

After that... the rest of the crew started to show up... ALTHARP, SNKBYT, COBRASKIP, ANEJO77, MADE IN DADE, and others.....(sorry I don't remember everyone's name)....each handing me cigar after cigar!!! I was truly overwhelmed!! Then Carlos showed up and hit me with this....

not shown - Cohiba Siglo VI - which was enjoyed in the company of these fine Gorillas!

and here's some of the other gifts tossed my way....

The jar is SNKBYT's homemade BBQ sauce....which I sampled on some wings!! Yummy!!

Man these guys sure now hoe to have a good time!! The liquour was flowing, Diplomatico Rum, Irish Whiskey, Tequilla, Vodka (which my wife enjoyed) and more. I was able to fight back a little, with my 15 count Otterbox, but that was no match for these guys. I'm sorry to say, but they smacked the crap out of this Brookyn boy!!

If anyone ever gets a chance to get down to Florida, I strongly suggest trying to hook up with these guys....but COME PREPARED!!! They will smack you around like a rag doll!! Bring body armour and re-enforcements...you'll need 'em!!

I just want to say a big THANK YOU GUYS!! On behalf of my wife and I to the South Florida Crew!!! (Oh, by the way.....KASR...it was nice knowing you)


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

personally delivered bombs and fellowship

does life get any better?


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

The pleasure was ours Patrick. Great to meet you and the wife. It was a good time, glad you enjoyed it. :ss 

We beat on people for fun, its how we relieve stress. Always great to have company though, cause it keeps us from beating on ourselves.
:mn


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow! Looks like a great time and some nice sticks!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Delivered by hand by some great Botls.

I look forward to the day that I meet that crew in FLA. They all are definately over the top.

Great job guys.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You are a lucky man to have herfed with those gorillas.I envy you Bro...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, awesome looking sticks, and it looked like you had a great time down there:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Look like you guys had a nice time I cant wait to get back down there to have a lil herf with yall. Nice sticks enjoy..


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like you was treated very well Patrick, they sure know how to make someone feel welcome.....Im sure you needed a good :sl Kudos to the S. FL Crew


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like a helluva a good time, and they even :sl in person. Brotherhood at its finest!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Nothing beats a herf with some fine gorillas, but I don't have to tell you that, do I? Congrats on the fine smokes that you picked up bro!
Looks like a GREAT time!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, I really SHOULD'VE gone down to LJ's!!!!

(Stupid wife):c :c :c


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Now that is a "smackdown" -- Very Nice. The FLA crew is merciless!!

BillyBarue


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Sounds like a :dr trip ....

Man you florida boys really know how to take care of a brother,,, looks like it was a great time 

_Renob where are you .... were taking that trip to florida sooner than we thought _


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like a fun time down there. Very generous group of guys here.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


>


Looks kinda like Deliverance meets Revenge of the Nerds to me.

I have had the pleasure of talking to quite a few of the Florida guys, and they are all stand up brothers.

But who is the little oriental guy in the center? Looks like he has a caterpillar on his upper lip. I guess you get all kinds.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> But who is the little oriental guy in the center? Looks like he has a caterpillar on his upper lip. I guess you get all kinds.


:r You got in there before I could, Zack. Sounds like a great guy. And from the flogging I got from Ron earlier, I can only imagine being hit all at once by all those guys. Enjoy!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow! Killer smokes are nice, but hanging with a great buncha herfers on any Saturday is hard to beat.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Those florida guys are dangerous, and a bunch of terrific BOTL's.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks like a great time with a big herfin' crue. Luckily it doesn't look like there's any second-hand smoke in that shop either, so you all should be safe.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Wow! Killer smokes are nice, but hanging with a great buncha herfers on any Saturday is hard to beat.


Yeah,

The cool part is how out of control it gets. Carlos was on a tear especially after the Monday before he came and got decimated by Ron, me, and Al.

Great times!

ATL


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

It's moment like these that truly make CS a great place!!!!



Mr.Maduro said:


>


What a motley looking bunch!!! Me and my spousal unit or trying to plan a little vacation down to South Florida, can't wait to :ss it up with those guys.....provided I survive the onslaught!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I left early, is his trunk empty yet?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> It's moment like these that truly make CS a great place!!!!
> 
> What a motley looking bunch!!! Me and my spousal unit or trying to plan a little vacation down to South Florida, can't wait to :ss it up with those guys.....provided I survive the onslaught!


I watched the instrument of your destruction assembled right before my eyes!!! I hope your will is up to date!! R.I.P.!! :r

At least I got to speak to you on the phone.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I watched the instrument of your destruction assembled right before my eyes!!! I hope your will is up to date!! R.I.P.!! :r
> 
> At least I got to speak to you on the phone.


Hehehe...it was a great surprise to be able to yak with ya, bro....although, I felt like I needed to call the police after all the threats I got! LOL!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

They are a great and crazy bunch of guys. Almost made me want to move there.

I only got to party with 3 of them and barely made it out of there.
I can't believe you survived the whole crew.
Be glad your wife was there to save you 

Thanks for the pic and hope you recover soon.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

had a great time hanging/meeting Patrick. love it when non-stop hand grenades are thrown around a HERF, as this is on going thing @ L J 's.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah,
> 
> The cool part is how out of control it gets. Carlos was on a tear especially after the Monday before he came and got decimated...


Yes! Exactly! This is where some details would really be interesting. Tell us more about the wild look in Carlos' eyes.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Yes! Exactly! This is where some details would really be interesting. Tell us more about the wild look in Carlos' eyes.


This was all new to me, bet everyone come's walking in with their own box...large humi's, old cigar boxes, otterboxes, whatever the gorilla prefers.

Then.....the chaos begins....Gorillas being bombed (by hand) everywhere... the "its in your hand rule" the don't leave your box unattended rule...(it will gain some weight) and then Carlos..........

Carlos and his trunk................................:gn

The trunk of his car overflowing with primo sticks.......:dr

I was there for 2-3 hours and he must have made 4-5 trip outside to his trunk for re-enforcements. Big guns Cohibas.....ton of big Cohibas!!! I couldn't believe my eyes!!

All I could do was sit back and watch the carnage unfold.......:mn

and then we get to KASR.....poor, poor, KASR......the devestation that is soon to hit Oklahoma is unfathomable!! They assembled this killing device right before my eyes with each Gorilla adding their input and expertise.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> .........and then we get to KASR.....poor, poor, KASR......the devestation that is soon to hit Oklahoma is unfathomable!! They assembled this killing device right before my eyes with each Gorilla adding their input and expertise.


You saw nothing...... NOTHING!!!

You were dazed and confused from the Diplomatico.  :al

:z


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

VERY nice! Good hit, guys. :ss


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy crap! Very nice work; those Florida guys are brutal!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

To my defense, my retaliation was brought about as result of the nasty they did on me on Monday night.
They turned the game on me and hit me hard.
I was crying.
I was looking for my wife to bail me out.

So........I picked up my beaten a$$ and walked away to fight another day.
On Saturday, decided to see how many sticks my trunk on my convertible could hold. Whatever it was, that is what I took with me.

Needless to say, punks raised white flags after a while.
Funny thing is the day was supposed to be "beat up on KASR" day.
We quickly got bored and turned on each other, as we always seem to do.

Patrick,
Glad you had a great time.

Warning to all.
If you are in South Florida and don't come see us, look out!!!
If you are in South Florida and do come to see us, look out!!!

P.S.
My hit on Patrick was nothing compared to what he laid on me about a week prior to that. The man is no saint. He deserved what we shelled out and then some.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Those florida guys are dangerous, and a bunch of terrific BOTL's.


:tpd:


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Wow! Killer smokes are nice, but hanging with a great buncha herfers on any Saturday is hard to beat.


Best part is....my in-laws have a place about 25 minutes from there, so I'll be able to do this again next time I'm down that way!! Can't wait!!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

The South Fl Crew is great. Before I came over to the big sandbox I lived about 10 minutes from LJs. I was in there about twice a week. They are a great bunch of guys. I will be taking my mid tour leave the end of may/ begining of June. Cant wait to Herf with the fellas again.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Blueface said:


> P.S.
> My hit on Patrick was nothing compared to what he laid on me about a week prior to that. *The man is no saint*. He deserved what we shelled out and then some.


You got that right....he needed a good shelling....I can attest to his brutality


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey is that Larry The Cable Guy in the sleeveless plaid? :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Hey is that Larry The Cable Guy in the sleeveless plaid? :r


I don't think he is a CS member but rather some random customer we invited into the photo!!!

It just might be Larry after all!!! :r


----------

